# طلب تركيبة كيماويات اضافات الخرسانه



## correng (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ... ارجو من الزملاء من يعرف منهم تركيبة اضافة الخرسانه ان يكتبها بالتفصيل و جزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


----------

